# Nht



## bigjohn051 (Dec 19, 2015)

Can anyone give me info. about Non Habitual Tax residencia in Portugal. Also is it necessary to own a residence or would renting suffuce for qualification.?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, no & yes.

See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ortugal/435417-non-habitual-tax-resident.html


----------



## bigjohn051 (Dec 19, 2015)

*nhrt*

thank you for your very succint response!


----------

